# I am shouting Victory and Praise



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I made the call to the Dr. this AM. Could not wait any longer. BENIGN, BENIGN.
I cried with joy and still doing so. God is so faithful, I accepted, and believed, that Victory would come. It did and Jesus is alive and mighty. Thank you Dear Lord for healing my body and restoring me. I will continue to praise you, and glorify you, and be your humble servant no matter what, forever and ever. In Jesus name, Amen




Know that the Lord can take care of ALL things.... Let go and let HIM.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats & GOD BLESS !!!!!!!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for a positive report, and PRAISE GOD!


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

I KNOW that you were just as praiseful and thankful before you got that GREAT news, huh?!
That IS really great ! I can feel your joy !! God is SO good..ALL the time. I'm so thankful God is ALWAYS in complete control !!!


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Congrads Luv2Fish. "BENIGN" is sweet indeed. I don't know your details but I am so happy for you.
I have had cancer twice. The words "You are Cancer Free" was as exilerating a moment as I ever experienced. All praise and Glory to God.
I say to all. Get your check ups or coloscopes when it is time. If something is out of wack with your body get it checked out. DO NOT IGNORE. It could save your life.
I rebuke the demon that brings cancer, pain and sickness and I declare by faith, my healing every day.


----------



## andrespurplerain (Dec 13, 2005)

WoW !! Laura Awesome indeed !!! We don't deserve his grace, yet he gives it freely AMEN !!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Truly beautiful words. Thank you, Lord Jesus!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great news Laura,Prayers work!!! AMEN


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That is awesome Laura!!!!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Laura, that's such great news. Praise be to Jesus. Thanks Lord! CF?


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

That's awesome news!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

That is great!

Prayer does work!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

AMEN AMEN AMEN,,,Great news Laura, Prayer works


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

That's exactly what all the 2cool friends expected. Wonderful!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I am still singing and can't quit testifying of what the Lord has done.


----------

